# Assign #48: community or family



## Jeff Canes (Nov 20, 2006)

Been meaning to post a new assignment, sorry for the delay, the new assigment is community or family. Pretty self-explanatory right or Not? I will post the next assignment hopefully before the end of the year. 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.

_PS: Don&#8217;t forget the old assignments are still there for anyone who wants to try them_


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 22, 2007)

Family! (dont mind the bed..they were sleeping!)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

